# Brand new to planted tanks, some questions.



## clester (Oct 20, 2012)

Had a tank for years, but I've got a renewed interest and I'm moving to live plants instead of fake. 80 gallon.

Here's my questions:

1. Will my gravel substrate work or do I need to add something or is it plant specific? Here's what I'm planting:
Giant Duckweed
Swordplant
Java Fern
Vellis

2. Lighting, any particular bulb I need to use?
I'm pretty certain my current bulb does a bit of UV, but not sure. Which one is recommended?


3. Anything filtration wise I need to do? I'm useing a Fluval 406 and two HOB Marineland filters...


Thanks in advance!


----------



## Raymond S. (Jan 11, 2013)

Any thoughts that would go/w gravel/ferts etc. on this would depend heavily on what type of bulb(s) you now have.
The thing needed is, is it T5 or T8 and are there 2 or 4 or 1 bulb...
IMO great filter set up.
I have the Giant Duckweed in both my tanks though I keep it to a minimum. Water Hyacinth and GDW are only 2 that I
found actual literature on stating that they remove nitrates at the same time as ammonia. Supposedly all other plants
use the nitrates but after the ammonia is depleted...good choice...and don't know how you could NOT have sufficient 
light for that as it's next to the light.
Java fern also will grow with almost any light. Not experience/w Sword or Vellis. But think Swords benefit from root "tabs"
type ferts.
Drs Foster & Smith pets has great prices on bulbs.
One T8 48" strip light is going to be a "low" tech light situation. Need a good bulb to grow/w that set up but low algae so
it's a trade off. Fish provide sufficient ferts/w that also. Substrate good as is for low light. High tech subs tend to encourage
algae which of course will be off set if there are lots of plants to take up the nutrients. But your good as is so...
Here's one that likely someone will say "yea but it lacks..." IMO...regular gravel becomes high tech in a few months when
you don't vacuum it. It does tend to build up pockets of toxic gas/chemicals so that if disturbed, will enter the water.
So lots vacuum around the plants but just not too close to the roots.
If you have the 1 T8 that I think you have, then either an Aqueon full spectrum (8000K) or a Zoo Med Ultra Sun are good
choices for good visible light while still having a bulb that works well/w plants.


----------



## clester (Oct 20, 2012)

The light I currently have is a single "50/50 32w T8".

I'm guessing that won't cut it?


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

50/50 is 50% wasted light as the plants won't benefit greatly from actinic light.Look for any bulb that fits your light 6700K-10,000K. That is the best temp for plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I think your gravel is fine as long as it is pea-sized or close to. Small rocks usually will not work too well. However, plain gravel will never equal a quality planted substrate. FWIW, none of my 6 planted tanks have a higher end substrate. 4 of them have a product sold by Tractor Supply called safe-t-zorb. $5 for 40lbs.


----------



## jccaclimber2 (May 6, 2012)

0) 80 gallon is an odd size. What are the external dimensions of the tank? The only '80' that I'm aware of is a 30 inch tall tank.
1) I'll let someone else tell you my opinion about the plant which shall not be named (hint, it has to do with things that quack and pest plants in your yard). The sword should be fine in a tank that size. If it gets really happy it will be huge, but odds are that will be a while.
Java fern (don't bury the rhizome) and jungle/corkscrew/other vals (vallisneria) are fairly easy as well.
2) A bulb around 6500k/6700k ('daylight deluxe' among other names) is my preference. If you want things a bit more orange/red go with a 'cool white'. I've seen tanks anywhere between 10k and 4500k (warm white). I've never found this to cause excessive algae.
Is your 50/50 light a bit blue and not nearly as bright as a normal T8? Was it originally on a salt water tank? That sounds like an reef bulb which would be half actinic (not suitable) and half white (probably around 10k which is a bit blue). UV won't do you any good in the water, although those pinkish plant lights do have a nice warm color to them (personal opinion only). Depending on the size of your tank that may be a bit low on lighting, but I'll wait on the dimensions to remark on that.
3) Your filters are fine.
4) My understanding (which is a lot of internet and armchair research) is that plants will absorb both ammonia and nitrate when available. I've seen papers saying they like ammonia first, others saying there is no preference, and yet more saying it depends on the ratio.


----------



## clester (Oct 20, 2012)

jccaclimber2 said:


> 0) 80 gallon is an odd size. What are the external dimensions of the tank? The only '80' that I'm aware of is a 30 inch tall tank.
> 1) I'll let someone else tell you my opinion about the plant which shall not be named (hint, it has to do with things that quack and pest plants in your yard). The sword should be fine in a tank that size. If it gets really happy it will be huge, but odds are that will be a while.
> Java fern (don't bury the rhizome) and jungle/corkscrew/other vals (vallisneria) are fairly easy as well.
> 2) A bulb around 6500k/6700k ('daylight deluxe' among other names) is my preference. If you want things a bit more orange/red go with a 'cool white'. I've seen tanks anywhere between 10k and 4500k (warm white). I've never found this to cause excessive algae.
> ...




Tank dimensions are:
18" deep
21" tall
48" wide

Was told it was 80 when I purchased it years ago, never questioned it.

Stupid question, what's the rhizone and why don't I bury it..

And to be honest, I've never had live plants so when I purchased the light, I got the one I liked the best, didn't pay attention to much else. I'll be going to the fish store to get a new one tomorrow.. I'll see what they have...


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

I feel the same way about that damn duckweed. The purpose it serves is to block light and be that one thing that gives and just keeps giving. Some will say their fish love it but fish don't speak, so.....

1" taller than a 75g.


----------



## clester (Oct 20, 2012)

Here's a pic of the tank so far... Be gentle, work in progress...


----------



## Marshall (Jul 8, 2013)

That's a standard 75 g tank. Close enough

The rhizome is the part of the plant where the base of the leaves become roots, some plants, such as java fern and anubias shouldn't be buried in the substrate, the rhizome tends to rot when buried, the plants can simply be tied to some driftwood or a rock

Any light in the 6500k range will be best


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Don't think those plants will do well with that fish. I could be wrong, but if some type of cichlid you'll be lucky if it works out. You never mentioned your stocking.

True about plants with rhizomes. However, the rhizome has roots just like anything else. You can bury just the roots if you can get it to stay put. This is the only way that I plant mine. Those type plants are very versatile in the ways they can be grown. Works for Anubias, Java Fern, etc..


----------



## clester (Oct 20, 2012)

Yea, my Oscar is a dick... I'll give it a go..

Thanks for all the info gentlemen...


----------



## coralbandit (Jul 29, 2012)

Even if the oscar doesn't eat the plants he will re arrange the tank constantly causing the plants stress.


----------

